

Julian Assange Unauthorized Biography - lakeeffect
http://www.guardian.co.uk/media/2011/sep/21/julian-assange-autobiography-published-canongate

======
lakeeffect
You almost wonder if the irony of unauthorized release of info in not just an
elaborate marketing scheme.

